# Did i just kill my plants?



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

I just put in 10 ml of no more algea to get rid of algae but didn't realize it said not to use if you have plants. is this gona kill my plants?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I don't know the product so i cannot really tell if your plants are gonna die....What brand is this stuff you used?
My opinion is not to add chemicals in your tank.Algae can be controlled with more natural way...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...I suggest you do a large water change in order to be more "secure" about them.What kind of plants do you have and what size of tank?


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

i think it is a money wart plant and about 1 foot tall. i have a 20 gallon tank and put in treatment for 10 gallons.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

What brand is the product u used?


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

jugle, www.junglelabs.com


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i just took out my live plant and stuck it in a bucket for the time being because it made my whole tank cloud up in green!


----------

